# P-cola peir



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Thinking bout goin to the pcola peir with my son and renting a rod or two, does any one have any advice I've never fished the peir before.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I heard the bonita are still in but that is about it. Might do good with the pompano. I heard a couple reports lately of people doing pretty good.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The whiting might still be there. If so use at least 30" of leader (fluro is best) and as small as a weight as you can get by with. A size 1 or 2 light wire circle hook is perfect. The key is to use as fresh of shrimp as possible. I prefer to buy live and peel them before I use them. If they are being picky they wont touch the frozen stuff.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

i used some stinky shrimp and did good....i mean really stinky bad old shrimp...what a shame..and it worked....so who knows man...when they're bitin they're bitin....but yeah, they had to be hungry big time, I agree...fresh shrimp is the key.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

There have been no bonita or whiting since the beginning of the year..The only thing out there is black drum and even that is slow..The Sheephead are showing pretty well but dont ever bite until the spawn out there which is in a few weeks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The whiting are at Navarre (where I fish) been catching some stud whiting this year...

The fish on the far right was 21" and 2lbs 14oz!


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> The whiting are at Navarre (where I fish) been catching some stud whiting this year...
> 
> The fish on the far right was 21" and 2lbs 14oz!


NICE FISH!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, catching whiting the size of legal redfish sure is fun! On light tackle they are damn scrappy too!

The world record is only three pounds and I lost one at the net that was MUCH bigger than the big one in this picture!


----------

